# Ελληνικά επίζηση



## walnut

Hello
I was wondering whether

Ελληνικά επίζηση 

Could sound like

Survival Greek

referring to a very basic speaking skill in that language (no specific context, just wondering).

 Thank you in advance
Walnut


----------



## tropicalia

Hi,
I'm not Greek, but I think that it doesn't sound so well. Ελληνική επιβίωση, I think that you mean, but...
better wait for Greek member


----------



## walnut

Thank you Tropicalia


----------



## Perseas

The Greek word for survival is επιβίωση, as tropicalia said, but I would say "*ελληνικά επιβίωσης*" or "χρήσιμες ελληνικές φράσεις --> useful Greek phrases" to mean some basic phrases that would be useful for a foreigner in a restaurant, at the airport, in a supermarket etc.


----------



## walnut

Thank you Perseas, I guess ελληνικά επιβίωσης is what I was looking for.  Walnut


----------



## tropicalia

Ελληνικά έπρεπε να γράψω, δεν το πρόσεξα...
Θα μπορούσε να είναι καί "Ελληνικά για επιβίωση"; Πάντως, θα το λέγατε;


----------



## Acestor

Hi! Θα το έλεγα *Ελληνικά για συνεννόηση* ή *Ελληνικά για απλή συνεννόηση*.


----------



## tropicalia

Για αυτό ρώτησα, μου ήταν λίγο παράξενη η χρήση της λέξης "επιβίωση" σε τέτοιες εκφράσεις.
ευχαριστώ


----------



## Perseas

tropicalia said:


> Για αυτό ρώτησα, μου ήταν λίγο παράξενη η χρήση της λέξης "επιβίωση" σε τέτοιες εκφράσεις.
> ευχαριστώ


Αν χρησιμοποιείται μεταφορικά δεν είναι παράξενη. Παράδειγμα: "Αγγλικά "επιβίωσης" σε 3 μόνο μήνες!"

Edit: Ή,καλύτερα, θα μπορούσα να το φανταστώ ως τίτλο σε άρθρο περιοδικού/εφημερίδας ή ως τίτλο βιβλίου ή να χρησιμοποιείται σε διαφήμιση (όπως στο σύνδεσμο), αλλά δε θα έλεγα σε κάποιον π.χ. "θα πάω να μάθω αγγλικά επιβίωσης".


----------



## tropicalia

Εκεί είναι που μου ήταν παράξενη, σε μια κουβέντα πχ.
Ευχαριστώ


----------

